# The problems of owning a hunting dog!!



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We need to lighten this forum up a little.This is from the refuge....I'm still laughing.

how to removing hair dye from your dog 
ok, bear with me here. this may take a bit.

so here i was last week, excited about my first day out, dog getting all excited and such, ya'll know the feeling. as the day grows closer i cant help but think about the dog. now my dog, she has one big problem, she is yellow. now when the sun shines on her she turns a bright white. not alot of cover where im at and i work for gov. and am poor white trash so a hide-a-pooch is out of the question. so last week i got the idea to camo the dog with the kids holloween hair dyes, she has a vest so i didnt have to camo all of her just the parts that show(but/chest and head) not the nose or ears because they are kinda darker. 
but then i think this is holloween stuff, the first couple retrieves it will wash right off. so i needed something a little more permenant. the wife and daughter just got their hair tinted bronze and graple. so i think "if they have those colors they have to have green,brown and black." so off to wally-world i go and sure enough they are there....and cheap. so i bought a set of each, put on the rubber gloves (i guess that should have been my first hint) and comence to camo-ing the dogs exposed areas. and to tell you the truth it looked dam good. i think i invented a new pattern which i took polaroids of and sent to cabelas, they said they would look at it and get back to me. they never do though. 
anyways....... the wife sees this and freeks. i told her it washes off. well to my disamay, i find out it doesnt, it actually has to grow out, now my real problem is starting to show its ugly head, when i take her vest off she looks a little goofy (ya know, yellow mid section and camoed ends) its been coming on about week now and she is sheding a little, salt water must do it, so some is coming off... kinda in patches though gives her a colored mange look(tie-dye comes to mind). obviously not fast enough for the wife. she gets worked up pretty easy though. 
so i thought i would step up the cleaning procces a bit, so i took the wifes bucket of oxy-clean and filled the tub with it (ya'll saw the comercials) i start giving the dog a bath in it with a nylon scrub brush, which she wasnt real happy with.(hey, what dog likes baths) any way, its not going quite as well as i first thought, the colors start blending together but not coming off, kinda has a dirty diaper color to it now. anyways im starting to go backwards now. everything i try just seems to make it worst. getting a little worried here.

so here is the question......./s

- is bleech strong enough to get this off or should i just go to amonia? 
- can i dye her hair blond again over the other colors? 
- if i shave her, (which im sure neither one of us wants) will her hair grow back?
_________________


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fetch...maybe you should try this with Val? :lol: :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I would certainly not use bleach or ammonia to wash a dog. A combination of these chemicals would create a toxic gas that is not good for either of you. You could probably die the hair blone again, but repeated dying is very hard on the hair. You have probably done more than enough already to your poor dog, and I would just let the colors grow out.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I asked em if they had a stencil for that :lol:

more dog humor:

EXCERPTS FROM A DOG'S DAILY DIARY
8:00 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!
9:30 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
9:40 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
10:30 am - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
11:30 am - OH BOY! THE YARD! MY FAVORITE!
12:00 pm - OH BOY! My CHEW TOY! MY FAVORITE!
1:00 pm - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
1:30 pm - OH BOY! NAP TIME! MY FAVORITE!
4:00 pm - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
5:00 pm - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
5:30 pm - OH BOY! PLAYING BALL! MY FAVORITE!
6:00 pm - OH BOY! DINNER SCRAPS! MY FAVORITE!
6:30 pm - OH BOY! SLEEPING IN MASTER'S BED! MY FAVORITE!

EXCERPTS FROM A CAT'S DAILY DIARY

My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while I am forced to eat dry cereal.

The only thing that keeps me going is the hope of escape, and the mild satisfaction I get from ruining the occasional piece of furniture.

Tomorrow I may eat another houseplant.

Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving around their feet while they were walking almost succeeded, must try this at the top of the stairs.

In an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit on their favorite chair, must try this on their bed.

Found two more corners of my domain and sprayed to mark the boundaries. They don't seem to understand that stepping inside the area marks them for attack as invaders.

Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless body, in attempt to make them aware of what I am capable of, and to try to strike fear into their hearts. They only cooed and condescended about what a good little cat I was. Hmmm, not working according to plan.

There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices. I was placed in solitary throughout the event. However, I could hear the noise and smell the food. More importantly I overheard that my confinement was due to "my power of allergies." Must learn what this is and how to use it to my advantage.

I am convinced the other captives are flunkies and maybe snitches. The dog is routinely released and seems more than happy to return. He is obviously a half-wit. The bird on the other hand has got to be an informant, and speaks with them regularly. I am certain he reports my every move. Due to his current placement in the metal room, his safety is assured. But I can wait, It is only a matter of time.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Good post. It's about time somebody posts something other than a NR/Res or G/O topic. It's very discouraging to see two thirds of the topics this month revolve around one of those two issues.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Great post Ken!! 
I once thought about painting my Chocolates ears white, "She'd look just like the head of a Canada" I thought. Luckily, I jokingly ran the idea past my wife. She promptly "urged" me to come up with another idea. 
Now shes in a hide a pooch! :lol: (the dog, that is)


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Fetch,
An addition to your post "Dogs have Masters, Cats have Staff" :beer:


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

I have always wondered if someone has came up with the idea of a Canada goose costume for labs. You could even have two different outfits. One with the wings out and one with the wings in. Anyone else out there thought about this or am I onto an original, if not semi-cracked, idea?

IaHunter


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Most likely some Idiot would try to shoot your dog :eyeroll:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

HAHAHA :rollin: good post

so thats how they shot such a big goose in the other thread!! :rollin: :bop: :rollin:

(dog with goose suit on)

I'm votin sharpton! Who's with me?

Phil


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The Godfather once told me stories of hardcore hunters dieing their yellow labs with camo patterns. He is a hardcore anti-gundog hunter. When I told him my next lab was going to be yellow, he said if I was hunting with him I had to dye it so the ducks wouldn't see it. I probably will, fore he is the Godfather.

Funny story though, I think we would all be surprized at the number of hunters that dye there light colored hunting dogs.

Speaking of customes, does anyone know where you can still get a Goose suit? :roll:

:beer: 8)


----------

